
Scripting News: The next step in Digg clones (only members submit/vote, public can view results) - toffer
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/11/26/theNextStepInDiggClones.html
======
e1ven
I think this is a rather clever idea.. It reminds me a bit of Slashdot's
system, with the firehose- Anyone can submit stories, but only editors can
promote them to the front page.

I can't help but thing there's a way to go one step further though, and
automatically make groups based on the people you upvote, or who's pages you
like.. This seems like the sort of thing Reddit tries to do with it's
customized pages, but if it was pulled off more ideally, you'd get news that's
interesting to the people who you've found interesting before.

------
zach
Metafilter has had this editorship/readership model for quite some time,
right? I guess it's not Digg-like, but that hardly matters for the reader.

I guess the new aspect of this is the personalities involved and that they
have blog readerships. That makes sense, although you wonder if they're going
to be talking up their own stuff.

And are bloggers going to want to comment on stuff rather than reflexively
write a new post on their blog? I think not.

So basically all you get in a "Blogger's Digg" is the links. But wait, you get
those from the weblogs themselves.

So I think what this should really be describing is DayPop or Blogdex in their
salad days. Anyone remember them? I know PG does, of course, since they helped
inspire reddit. They basically were replaced by Tailrank. But TailRank is so
broad after the blog explosion that you don't get the "small community" of
bloggers and certainly lose sight of the individuals.

If Tailrank was weighted on the FeedBurner or Technorati rankings and
formatted more like reddit, it would probably be just about as useful as any
Digg for bloggers like this.

------
jakewolf
Dave's playing around with it with his buddies. What you'll end up seeing is a
digg clone where groups of people can have own clones just like blogging on
blogger or wordpress.

I assume groups will have the option of making their clone open to the public
or keep it private.

It'll end up being niche clones on crack in a high school cafeteria.

Now what if it's monetized like metacafe.com where clones with over X number
of views get paid. Money could come from subscriptions or advertising.

Time to start plugging away on pligg.

------
sbraford
I run a site kinda like this.

If you have a "digg clone" and it doesn't gain enough critical traction,
sadly, you just end up with a bunch of spammers anyway. What's the point of
public submissions then?

